# Vietnamese Girl



## Fusion (Mar 20, 2010)

Canon 1D Mk2 & 85mm f1.8 @ f2.8 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Iron Flatline (Mar 20, 2010)

Wonderful portrait. There is a lot to read in this image - a young girl should not have bags under her eyes, the shirt is very dirty, the eyes read a lot of suspicion. I think this is more interesting than the black and white images.


----------



## Fusion (Mar 20, 2010)

Iron Flatline said:


> Wonderful portrait. There is a lot to read in this image - a young girl should not have bags under her eyes, the shirt is very dirty, the eyes read a lot of suspicion. I think this is more interesting than the black and white images.



The use of black and white is certainly a thing that can concentrate and image and remove the distraction of color but in this case, although BW works as I have a version, the colors make the image stronger. :thumbup::thumbup: Thanks for commenting


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 21, 2010)

Whatever filter you are using to create the selective blur, I am not liking it. Otherwise, good capture on the details on texture that really matters to the story behind this photo.


----------



## Fusion (Mar 21, 2010)

molested_cow said:


> Whatever filter you are using to create the selective blur, I am not liking it. Otherwise, good capture on the details on texture that really matters to the story behind this photo.



No selective blur used... processed in Topaz Adjust...:thumbup:
Took another look at this image and the selective blur you imagined you saw is actually the bokeh of the lens used 85mm f1.8.


----------



## mdtusz (Mar 21, 2010)

I LOVE processing like this. Reminds me of Joey L's photojournalismish shots. Some people like the 100% natural looking shots, but this would pop out into my mind even more if you lightened up her eyes just a touch so they made a bit more contrast with her eyelashes etc. Nice work.


----------



## Fusion (Mar 21, 2010)

mdtusz said:


> I LOVE processing like this. Reminds me of Joey L's photojournalismish shots. Some people like the 100% natural looking shots, but this would pop out into my mind even more if you lightened up her eyes just a touch so they made a bit more contrast with her eyelashes etc. Nice work.



Very difficult to bring out the eyes, deep brown pools... glad you like the image. :thumbup:


----------



## MarkCSmith (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice portrait, but one thing that always bothers me about this post-processing technique is the halo'ing around the people's head, detracts from the photos imo.


----------



## Fusion (Mar 21, 2010)

MarkCSmith said:


> Nice portrait, but one thing that always bothers me about this post-processing technique is the halo'ing around the people's head, detracts from the photos imo.



Thanks for your comments. :thumbup:


----------

